# Wisdom Teeth



## Gordonovski (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I'm getting my wisdom teeth taken out tomorrow. What a joy! :madman: 

Just wondering how long it took others to recover and get back on the bike. Hopefully hitting the trails again next week, if time allows.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Wisdom teeth are usually pretty easy. You'll feel funky from the anesthesia for a day or two, but you should be back quickly. I only had two teeth taken out (the other two were mysteriously not there) and was riding 2 days after surgery.

Take a couple days off, watch some movies, and enjoy the pain meds!


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

The anesthesia nearly killed me. Imagine throwing up ALL night to the point of dry heaving, meanwhile, you're missing 4 teeth and bleeding. The sickest I've ever been.


----------



## Gordonovski (Jun 28, 2009)

That happened to me last night. Slept basically all night and then woke up and had to go take a leak. Ended up throwing up blood and other oddly coloured liquid. Worst pain I've ever felt in my mouth. Ever.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Anesthesia? what's that?
I had mine taken out under local - oh yeah, they were impacted too (below surface)
I was fine the next day - sounds awful though when they get pulled... though you nancy 'anesthesia' boys wouldn't know it -


----------



## Gordonovski (Jun 28, 2009)

They basically had to use anesthesia. After getting my wisdom teeth out they moved around some other teeth and pulled them up to the surface of the gum. Wisdom teeth weren't letting the other teeth in. And yeah, I have had multiple teeth pulled without anesthesia.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Definitely 2-3 days of significant discomfort, followed by a week or two of things feeling weird/slight discomfort, followed by a few months of your teeth shifting slightly. Riding? You could probably ride 3-4 days after, depending on how much bleeding there is and how much you enjoy riding with gauze in your mouth.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

It really depends on what they had to do to get them out.


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

you'll be fine..i had all 4 of mine pulled and was good to go in about 3 days, even with gobbling up pain meds...


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

STBY.

I got laughing gas. The pain was mostly gone by the next morning, just a coppery taste in my mouth for a few days. 2 teeth were impacted, 2 weren't.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordonovski said:


> Just wondering how long it took others to recover and get back on the bike.


1969; I self-medicated for that one. Could hardly say my name at the desk.

Doc said "Hmm..you're my best patient ever."

I smiled.

Was pretty hungry at home and tore open the stitches. Doc was less happy with me at 3 a.m. to stop the bleeding.

Ah well. Even the dentist's dentist son has retired.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay away from anesthesia........made me really sick as well from other surgery's for several days. I wouldn't bother with laughing gas either. I had all 4 impacted (1 infected) wisdom teeth pulled with only Novocaine and it wasn't that bad. Small suggestion -- bring lip balm or Vaseline and slather it on before the doc gets started -- they will be working in there for a long time and it helps keep you from getting really chapped. You may have minor bleeding for a day or two and your jaw will be sore for a few days but should not be that bad. Stay away from aspirin as that is a blood thinner and may prolong the bleeding.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

naw laughing gas is the ****.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> naw laughing gas is the ****.


It is fun for sure but like anything else there are risks. I know of at least one doctor that killed a patient in the chair with too much Nitrous Oxide. If you really want to have fun with Nitrous gas simply get some whippet cartridges.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I had 4 wisdom teeth taken out at once back years ago, 3 days I was good to go. I do have a 5th wisdom tooth that the doc said he could take out but it was up in the skull a bit, I said, Heck no, I'll come back if it hurts.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Lawson Raider said:


> I had 4 wisdom teeth taken out at once back years ago, 3 days I was good to go. I do have a 5th wisdom tooth that the doc said he could take out but it was up in the skull a bit, I said, Heck no, I'll come back if it hurts.


5??
what are you some kind of freak?!
:yikes: :lol:


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got mine out, no anesthesia but took doc 2x as long as normal due to deep impacation on lowers. Seems 3-4 days might ok to ride so hopefully at least the road Sunday.



Did you all take 2-3 days to work back to longer rougher rides or just hit it?


----------



## DelicateGenius (Apr 9, 2011)

Your mouth will let you know when it's ready. My wisdom teeth removal was way unpleasant, and I couldn't have thought about riding rough trails for at least a week. 
What's really cool is the food that will get lodged down in the newly formed recesses. Gives you something to snack on later at work.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Still have mine. I have a big mouth ya'll.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I had one taken out with only local anesthetic. It popped out really easily. I drove myself home and didn't touch the vicodin the dentist presecribed. I was fine the next day. If your's come out easily it should be no big deal.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

DelicateGenius said:


> What's really cool is the food that will get lodged down in the newly formed recesses. Gives you something to snack on later at work.


Ha, same here.

Had mine out may 4. Ended up with dry socket and enjoyed clove packing for 3 weeks. Gah! Felt like crap for a week, ok after that.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Dibs...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Had mine pulled last year... Left work early to get em pulled and was back at work the same day.
I got dry socket in one... Didn't hurt too bad. Still have a full bottle of Vicodin... Never was one for pills.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Had mine out 2 days ago, only had to remove 3 and not 4 which is a plus. I think the numbness was the worst part out of the whole thing/ No dry sockets, lucky me


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Good to hear the quick recoveries! All 4 of mine have grown completely in but one keeps getting infected, its actually so bad that my jaw has locked up so I get to get them yanked next week.


----------



## COCAROCHE (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got all 4 pulled yesterday. It took forever for the local to wear off, and I kept making a mess of my shirt every time i tried to drink. Once that wore off last night, i was good to go. No swelling, no pain, I haven't touched my painkillers yet. I think i made out pretty well so far.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

it isnt bad at all...

i would not reccomend biking even after the week, since your gums are still healing.. too much pressure change in your mouth, and the blood clots in the gums, where your wisdom teeth where originally at, can come out due to the change in pressure. This is the same reason why the dentist will reccomend you NOT to drink out of a straw.. Failure to follow doctors orders can lead to Dry socket. Apparently, it is VERY painful.

My dentist specifically told me not to get too active untill 3-4weeks after the procedure... He said anything too physical can lead to Dry socket.


----------



## chevy_jlewis (Mar 23, 2010)

wisdom teeth are better out than in, for most people and its just somthing we all go through.


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

got mine pulled yesterday and woke up coherent and ready to go. Bleeding stopped after an hour. So far today I still have no real pain or swelling. Looks like I should be back on the trails in a couple of days.


----------

